# Virtual Colonoscopy



## JenniN (Nov 6, 2002)

Anyone know how thorough and effect a virtual colonoscopy is ? I am going to have to have a colonoscopy and was wondering if I should go regular or virtual.Thanks


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

When the virtual colonoscopy first came out, I called a local center to see about getting one, vice the regular colonoscopy. I was told that if y ou have digestive problems you would need the permission of your regular gi befor it could be done since they do put air inside you, same as the old way. And, if anything (i.e., polyps) are found, you have to go the old way. I went the old way, which I thought was best. You might want to talk to your gi and get his/her opinion. Phyllis


----------

